# Audio Imperia Nucleus Lite Edition Overview



## Tom Hawk (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi everyone  

If you've wondered about what's included in Audio Imperia's $99 sample library "Nucleus Lite Edition", then this video is all about that!

As described on the Audio Imperia website: "If you are looking to dip your toes into the vast world of orchestral sample libraries, this is it." 

I hope you find this video valuable, and let me know if there's any other content you would like to see relating to Nucleus Lite/Full Edition.


----------

